# Ship Pictures Request



## erussellrv (May 24, 2005)

Hope you are all well.
I am looking for any pictures of the following ships for my father's website. Full acknowledgement and even personal stories and anecdotes will be cheerfully added. The ships would be active pre-WWII, during the war, and just after the war.
Yamanota
Mount Bruce Park
s/s Elgin Park
s/s Argyle Park

The site where experiences on these ships and a few others are here:
http://www.members.shaw.ca/lesrussell/welcome.html

Thanks to someone writing to me, I found this forum and added it to our Links page.

Any information on the above ships would be gratefully received. The site is a contribution of original material to people interested in the Merchant Navy just before and during the war.

Eric


----------



## michael james (Feb 12, 2005)

*Parks*

Eric Info that I have to hand is as follows:
Mount Bruce Park
(Tanker) Use of dry cargo type holds as tanks.	Launched 2.12.1943 Built by: West Coast Shipbuilders Ltd .
1946 renamed Port Gerome & Mosna


Argyle Park Launched 18.6.1945 Built by:St John DD & SB Co Ltd.
1946 Liverpool Packet


Elgin Park	Launched 23.2.1945 as Fort Simcoe 11. Built by Prince Rupert DD & SY co ltd; 1946 Royal Prince. 1949 Atlantic Star 

Picture of Mount Bruce Park to follow, this is the only ship I have a picture of from your list.


----------



## Marcus Cardew (Oct 30, 2004)

*m/v HydraGale*

All right then, (I'm probably in the wrong place again!). Has anyone got a picture of the Hydragale, ex Astragale, ex HMS Walrus...? From what I remember, she started out life as an aircraft recovery ship (1948?), the was converted to a dive ship, for the French navy, then converted to a Drill Ship for Brazil, then lay in Bordeaux for a couple of years, then bought by Cosag of Aberdeen.


----------



## michael james (Feb 12, 2005)

Well done Dave, Gallery image of Fort Simcoe 11 is great. I had to reduce image to get
Mount Bruce Park on thread.


----------



## erussellrv (May 24, 2005)

Michael,
May I use the picture of the Mount Bruce Park on our website?
I only have "Michael James" as a credit. If you have any more info to credit, I'd be happy to use it.
Thanks for what you have, anyway.

Dave,
I don't know where to look for your reference:
"hi have you try,d miss angela,s site for park ships ? dave"

Further info?

Eric


----------



## michael james (Feb 12, 2005)

Eric,
I have contacted the friend who gave me the prints and he has told me that this print was used in a book - he thinks it was called "Wartime Standard Ships" or something very similar, publisher and photographer unknown to him. So take it from there ......

I cannot give you more info I am afraid.


----------

